# Combat Simulation



## ShadyBrah (28 Jan 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I was watching a documentary earlier about the US Army and noticed that they use a laser-type simulator for combat training (Multiple Integrated Laser Effects System) . I looked around but can't find anything about Canada using this. I found info on a Weapon Effect Simulator, but that only seems to relate to smoke, flash, etc.  

Do our combat arms use anything like this? And if so how often? Every training exercise or once in a blue moon type of deal?


----------



## LightFighter (28 Jan 2015)

WES incorporates small arms, armoured vehicles, etc.  It is used when it is required/requested(and available).

Live fire, simmunition, and blank fire(without WES kits) are also used for training.


----------



## 63 Delta (28 Jan 2015)

We have a system called WES, Weapons Effect Simulator. It is an all encompassing system that allows every soldier to have a WES kit all the way up to every vehicle. As well Arty, mines, IEDs, can all be simulated. Basically a computer generates a result, and anyone in that area is affected by it. Its pretty neat in theory, but a real pain the *ss in practice. 

http://www.cubicfsc.com/wainwright/


----------



## ShadyBrah (29 Jan 2015)

Awesome, thanks guys! I knew there was more than just shooting blanks and arguing over who got shot.  ;D


----------



## McG (29 Jan 2015)

We used to have MES (Mine Effects Simulator) too.  Engineers actually had to lay an effective minefield, and the mines could trigger sensors on passing vehicles to register a hit.  Theoretically, it could have been integrated to WES, but the Army did not want to invest in the work.  Now/instead the mines are put down by a computer and hits are randomly generated.


----------



## ShadyBrah (29 Jan 2015)

Ah, well maybe one day the budget will allow for that again ... We can dream! How sophisticated were they? I'm clueless on how it's done or if its even possible to screw up, but would it detect/signal if somebody screwed up while laying it?


----------

